# is this how Fi feels like?



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

the401 said:


> I’m pretty sure this feeling is Fi.
> 
> "when Fi users get offended they experience sudden discomfort on the inside."
> 
> ...


I wonder how anyone can experience feelings on the outside. That's just not possible.

But I'm guessing you´re wondering what the actual feelings are that someone experiences when getting offended.

Some will literally feel the discomfort that you mentioned but there won't be any real reaction except for some facial expressions and body language.

Others will just directly get upset and lash out. They will feel anger and express it.

Some people will feel the discomfort and react but don't feel anger.

Another possibility is to feel anger, but keeping it to yourself.

I don't think any function determines how one reacts and what is felt. It's much more about the relationship between the 2 which determines these things. When someone you are close to offends even the most introvered people may get upset and confront this person where in a situation of employer to employee, this same person wil just feel discomfort but leave it at that.

It's all about how you relate to the person that offends.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Whenever there is conflict, my chest gets this heaviness of feeling and then breathing becomes slightly more difficult. And the funny part is that happens more often when I'm not even a part of the conflict, I'm usually hearing or seeing it. And sometimes I can sense the tension rising which eventually leads to conflict and it affects me in the same way, also.

Don't know if that's what you mean, though:/


----------



## The Antique Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

Luteolous Steel Bel said:


> I have been mulling over this. I was under the impression, from what I have read, that an Fi user was more inclined towards a "live and let live" respect for other's stance and feelings, and disinclined towards imposing themselves upon others.
> 
> Can someone please clear up my confusion?


Allow me to attempt to explain in another way. I read this explanation for it somewhere, but as I recall, it was much longer.

Let's say Fi user invites Fe user out to do X hobby. Fe user may not like X hobby, but is more likely to do X hobby with Fi user in order to spend quality time with them and show that they care about them as a person. From what I understand, Fi people don't like this because it seems dishonest to them/like they are forcing people to do the things they want.

In the reverse scenario, Fe user invites Fi user to do X hobby with them. If Fi user does not like X hobby, Fi user is more likely to openly decline because it is something they have no interest in doing (an honesty/dishonesty thing, from what I understand). Fe users generally dislike this because it comes off as inherently selfish.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

The Antique Beast said:


> Allow me to attempt to explain in another way. I read this explanation for it somewhere, but as I recall, it was much longer.
> 
> Let's say Fi user invites Fe user out to do X hobby. Fe user may not like X hobby, but is more likely to do X hobby with Fi user in order to spend quality time with them and show that they care about them as a person. From what I understand, Fi people don't like this because it seems dishonest to them/like they are forcing people to do the things they want.
> 
> In the reverse scenario, Fe user invites Fi user to do X hobby with them. If Fi user does not like X hobby, Fi user is more likely to openly decline because it is something they have no interest in doing (an honesty/dishonesty thing, from what I understand). Fe users generally dislike this because it comes off as inherently selfish.


That’s really true lol. I knew this all along lol 

but what if both the people in the 1st scenario is Fe? how would that turn out? would the Fe user feel comfortable forcing the other Fe user to do something they don’t like?


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

The Antique Beast said:


> Allow me to attempt to explain in another way. I read this explanation for it somewhere, but as I recall, it was much longer.
> 
> Let's say Fi user invites Fe user out to do X hobby. Fe user may not like X hobby, but is more likely to do X hobby with Fi user in order to spend quality time with them and show that they care about them as a person. From what I understand, Fi people don't like this because it seems dishonest to them/like they are forcing people to do the things they want.
> 
> In the reverse scenario, Fe user invites Fi user to do X hobby with them. If Fi user does not like X hobby, Fi user is more likely to openly decline because it is something they have no interest in doing (an honesty/dishonesty thing, from what I understand). Fe users generally dislike this because it comes off as inherently selfish.


This I absolutely relate to. This example is right on the pulse of the difference between myself and the person I mentioned up-thread that I was trying to type (me being Fi and her, as I was beginning to suspect, Fe). However, she is the one inclined to "broadcast [her] taking offense to the whole world or expect people to yield to [her] silly feelings", as @Gore Motel described (though granted, more likely with family than in mixed company, although imho, her demeanor still broadcasts plenty). Hence my confusion.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*<.< example of FI & also Se, Geralt is ISFP:*






The above is absolutely characteristic of a Fi dom with Se aux. Given the extreme fictional situation ofc..


----------



## The Antique Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

the401 said:


> That’s really true lol. I knew this all along lol
> 
> but what if both the people in the 1st scenario is Fe? how would that turn out? would the Fe user feel comfortable forcing the other Fe user to do something they don’t like?


A Fe + Fe conversation regarding the day's activities will usually be prefaced with "what would you like to do?", and usually after a bit of polite back and forth about insisting that the other party may decide the activity, eventually one is chosen and both are off to spend time together. Oftentimes, if one person knows the other person really wants to do X, but they themselves want to do Y, they make a compromise to do both in whatever order.

In any matter, Fe people do not consider it to be "forcing", since both parties have the knowledge that they will be doing the activity in the spirit of bonding with the other person, and making others happy is like delicious candy to a Fe user, thus it is in good character to make self-sacrifices.


----------



## PurpleExplorer (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, that's true for me, but I don't know if it's Fi causing it. Almost every emotion produces a physical feeling within me. Maybe it's not really physical and I just percieve it that way. Nevertheless, it feels physical to me, therefore it is. 

However, I don't know whether Fe produces the same tangible feelings or not. Or if it's even linked to cognitive functions anyway.


----------

